# HDMI issue w/20.5.9.RC15 on Bolt



## jkrell

So my Bolt was "upgraded" to 20.5.9.RC15 recently. As soon as it updated, I started having issues where the screen turns black when I FF, RW or PAUSE a show. Also when I move between the TiVo menu and LiveTV.

If I mess with the video resolutions, this goes away... temporarily. If I reboot this goes away... temporarily. If I unplug HDMI and replug it, this goes away... temporarily. Seems to be present on all channels.

This seems to be yet another HDMI issue. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

jkrell said:


> So my Bolt was "upgraded" to 20.5.9.RC15 recently. As soon as it updated, I started having issues where the screen turns black when I FF, RW or PAUSE a show. Also when I move between the TiVo menu and LiveTV.
> 
> If I mess with the video resolutions, this goes away... temporarily. If I reboot this goes away... temporarily. If I unplug HDMI and replug it, this goes away... temporarily. Seems to be present on all channels.
> 
> This seems to be yet another HDMI issue. Anyone else seeing this?


Direct to TV or through AVR?

What model TV.


----------



## thebotti39

I have a open ticket that is escalated for the same issue, mine only works if I select 1080I or if I mess around with it.
They are waiting till next week when they push it out to all DVR's before they fix it..I cant believe they are going to do that.
try selecting 1080I only,it should work till they send a update


----------



## jkrell

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Direct to TV or through AVR?
> 
> What model TV.


HDMI direct to TV. TV model is irrelevant but it's a Sony.

What's relevant is that it didn't do this before.


----------



## jkrell

thebotti39 said:


> I have a open ticket that is escalated for the same issue, mine only works if I select 1080I or if I mess around with it.
> They are waiting till next week when they push it out to all DVR's before they fix it..I cant believe they are going to do that.
> try selecting 1080I only,it should work till they send a update


I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra

jkrell said:


> HDMI direct to TV. TV model is irrelevant but it's a Sony.
> 
> What's relevant is that it didn't do this before.


Sony is a make, not a model. It would be relevant if it's a 4k.


----------



## thebotti39

I have the sony 4k TV and it does the same thing, I even ran it to the tv and also on another tv without any receivers


----------



## moveandstore

I've no problems with my Bolt or any HDMI issues so far. I run mine thru my Denon AVR-S710W receiver which is HDMI 2.0a and 2.2 compliant on every HDMI port. I have a Sony tv as well (65XBR850C). So far I haven't any issues with Netflix in 4K, or screen turning black between the FF and Pause. I am also using the supplied HDMI cable as well. The only problem is that there is a lag in changing channels on the Tivo which there is sound comes in, and the screen turns black, but it takes a couple of seconds for the picture to show up. It is very annoying. But I think the TV is at fault because it does the same thing when I go to OTA and change channels as well.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah

jkrell, can you please private message me your TiVo service number so that I can take a look at your account? Also, are you able to select 2160p on your TiVo or 1080p? Were you having any issues previous to 20.5.9? Thank you in advance.


----------



## jkrell

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> jkrell, can you please private message me your TiVo service number so that I can take a look at your account? Also, are you able to select 2160p on your TiVo or 1080p? Were you having any issues previous to 20.5.9? Thank you in advance.


I will send my TSN. I previously had 720p, 1080p, 1080 pass through, 2160p and 2160 pass through while I was on 20.5.6, and all was fine.

The version before that (sorry, don't know the version number of that one) was when I had issues with the HDMI connection after bringing TiVo out of standby. It also did this black screen stuff while doing FF, RW or pause. TiVo Margret pushed 20.5.6 to me which solved the HDMI issues.

It seems like the 20.5.9 update took a step back as far as handling the HDMI connection.


----------



## jkrell

FYI, the 1080i trick stopped working for me. TiVo is apparently working on a fix.


----------



## thebotti39

Just got a call asking some questions about if I was using the HDMI that came with the TIVO and the settings on the TV.They must be getting close to a fix.
I had this issue a year or so ago on a older TIVO box and Native mode was the issue, but the Bolt doesn't have that option.


----------



## Hilbe

I wasn't having issues for a long time and of course I said something to my wife. Then I got 2.5.9 and now the TV has done 2 times "no signal" on a Vizio 4K TV. I reseated the cable, changed inputs, etc. Nothing would get the TiVo to show a picture. Reboot to fix. 2 times in the past 3 or 4 days. Sucks.


----------



## thebotti39

I have to change the display to 1080i then 720 every time the tivo goes into sleep......Everyone needs to complain, this is crazy, bought the Bolt for 4k and now its not even 1080p.........


----------



## duckydan

My bolt just started to have the same issue tonight. Tried every resolution and it still happens. Firmware is 20.5.9.rc15-usc-11-849

Fast forward, skip, pressing the TiVo button... All goes to a temporary black screen. This was not happening yesterday. Happens with none of my other devices.


----------



## johndoedoes

I'm having the same issue too!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539463


----------



## thebotti39

they sent me a new unit, same issue,same software rollout...unreal


----------



## hofs1

same issue here. driving the family crazy...they want Fios DVR back......cant blame them for that request


----------



## jkrell

Really disappointed in TiVo that they haven't fixed this yet. It is super annoying to use FF or RW now; i'm constantly messing it up.


----------



## TonyD79

hofs1 said:


> same issue here. driving the family crazy...they want Fios DVR back......cant blame them for that request


Tell them that quantum (which is what fios gives now) is dropping scheduled recordings. And the fix won't be out for a month.


----------



## hofs1

TonyD79 said:


> Tell them that quantum (which is what fios gives now) is dropping scheduled recordings. And the fix won't be out for a month.


LOL......and the Tivo black screen FF/RW issue is about a month old now as well and no fix yet.....i actually expected Tivo to be better/quicker at fixes than Fios since all they do is DVR's BUT i guess not.

Never had Quantum just multiroom DVR only issue in 4 yrs was a fan acted up from time to time.

Wish TiVo and fios would support OnDemand 1 day......BUT they will survive without or use the Fios App on the Kodi Box


----------



## duckydan

What's bizzare on my issue is that it now is only happening on Food Network recordings... it didn't happen with the few HBO recordings we had or with any local channels. I'm recording "Fear the Walking Dead" tonight so I'll see if it happens there but it's odd to just be for one channel unless it has some sort of encryption type thing like an odd HDCP issue.


----------



## Brookshire

I had been having this exact issue using the Bolt with a Sony XBR55X850C 4K tv. Black screen when FF/RW/Channel Changing/etc. 

In my case the culprit turned out to be the signal format setting for the HDMI input I was using on the TV.

The TV setting change that worked for me:
Settings | HDMI Signal Format | HDMI4= STANDARD

It's been about a week now and it is still working fine using the STANDARD setting.

Hope this info helps others.

Gary


----------



## jkrell

I went in, turned Dolby Digital back on (which also fixed it but sucked not having), and switched the HDMI format for my input back to Standard. As you indicated, it worked! I'll report the same to TiVo.

I'm not even sure what "Enhanced" does. It seems to enable 4k 60Hz but I am getting 4k fine without it and don't think I see much use for 60Hz to be honest.


----------



## Brookshire

Maybe if my HDMI cable connecting my Tivo Bolt to my Sony TV supported a bandwidth of 18 Gbps, I could use Sony's "Enhanced" mode without having the Black Screen issue when FF/RW/etc. The best cables I have only support 10.2 Gbps. Then again maybe the cable has nothing to do with it.

Gary


----------



## jkrell

I doubt it would help. From what research I have done, it seems like Sony can't even explain what "enhanced" mode does -- every time they do, it's proven to be inaccurate.


----------



## duckydan

Haven't checked in in a bit.... I'm on an LG 65" and I did not see an "Enhanced" setting that would fix it... that said I did turn off "Ultra HD Deep Color" and that resolved the issue.


----------



## bobd

duckydan said:


> Haven't checked in in a bit.... I'm on an LG 65" and I did not see an "Enhanced" setting that would fix it... that said I did turn off "Ultra HD Deep Color" and that resolved the issue.


Try switching the Bolt to output PCM audio vs Dolby. It fixed mine and still allows me to use my UHD color.


----------



## johndoedoes

This thing is still broken on my TV. As other users have stated there are two temporary fixes -

1) Change audio format on Bolt to PCM
2) Make HDMI output on Sony TV Standard (instead of Enhanced)

What's frustrating is it was working just fine before their last "update" hit my box. Can anyone who monitors these forums confirm that a fix is in the near future?


----------



## jkrell

johndoedoes said:


> This thing is still broken on my TV. As other users have stated there are two temporary fixes -
> 
> 1) Change audio format on Bolt to PCM
> 2) Make HDMI output on Sony TV Standard (instead of Enhanced)
> 
> What's frustrating is it was working just fine before their last "update" hit my box. Can anyone who monitors these forums confirm that a fix is in the near future?


I think TiVo considers this "fixed" at least on Sony TVs due to #2 above.


----------



## hofs1

Not fixed at my kids house they have a Sceptre 55 UHD tv for 6months now and not a single issue and solid picture for the price.....Tivo Bolt was great 1st 2 months and they all were liking all the Tivo features etc vs Fios DVR......been nearly 2 MONTHS since "upgrade" to 20.5.9 and they and there mom have been screaming to return the Tivo!!!!!!!! ive tried every option in both reg/service menu and nothing fixes it Except turning off DD which defeats the purpose of the surround sound system they have.I may have to upgrade the receiver to FIX the BS Tivo is sending.I may bite the bullet and sell the Bolt on Ebay.

Unreal that TIVO doesnt give a crap about this issue.


----------



## TrackZ

I have this issue too. TiVo bolt going through a marantz av7702mkii to a new Vizio P75. Such a hassle. Screen goes black on ff/rew/skip as well as intermittently. Streaming app reliability is terrible too especially on refresh rate changes.


----------



## hofs1

Just got off phone with Tivo ......what a pile of BS......we know about it and are engineers are trying to figure it out......How bout rolling back to 20.5.6 which worked FINE.....oh but we cant do that yeah right.they could if they really wanted too.....so annoyed


----------



## johndoedoes

jkrell said:


> I think TiVo considers this "fixed" at least on Sony TVs due to #2 above.


Well, to watch 4K content it needs to be left on Enhanced, so I highly doubt a broken update to be considered "fixed" for TiVo.


----------



## jkrell

johndoedoes said:


> Well, to watch 4K content it needs to be left on Enhanced, so I highly doubt a broken update to be considered "fixed" for TiVo.


Not accurate. I still get 4K through Netflix.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi,

If you are experiencing this issue, please email [email protected] with the subject "HDMI on 20.5.9" and include the following info:

1. Your TSN

2. Your TV make/model

3. Your A/V receiver make/model

4. A description of how your devices are connected (cables to/from TV, A/V receiver, Xbox?) and your audio settings (Dolby or PCM?)

5. A description of the problem (what you see, which channel you were watching)

6. Date/Time you experienced the issue (so we can look at the logs). Please also enter 7-7-7-CLEAR and 9-1-1-CLEAR after you experience the issue (while in full screen video) so more information is added to the logs.

7. If it has ever worked as you expected, or you have always had this problem as long as you've used this box.

Thank you,
-Margret


----------



## jkrell

TiVoMargret, what is the point of sending our info? Is there an actual fix you can push to us? I had already been in contact with TiVoSupport_Sarah, and she wasn't able to do anything (I ended up switching HDMI from enhanced to standard). Sorry but a few of us have some serious frustration over these continued HDMI issues.


----------



## JoeKustra

I smell marketing politics. There are 37 posts in this thread. There are 310 posts in the thread for odd audio dropouts. And some of us have already sent in emails.

Let's see, what's a bigger unknown? HDMI and 4k or regular DD 5.1? I guess we wait.


----------



## mark1958

JoeKustra said:


> I smell marketing politics. There are 37 posts in this thread. There are 310 posts in the thread for odd audio dropouts. And some of us have already sent in emails.
> 
> Let's see, what's a bigger unknown? HDMI and 4k or regular DD 5.1? I guess we wait.


I couldn't agree more Joe, I never used to have a issues with my old Hd's but quit common these day's with both my Roamio Pro's and my Bolt.


----------



## L David Matheny

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are experiencing this issue, please email ...
> 
> <snip>


Margret, it's always good to see evidence that you're still there. Please try to keep TiVo under control, and please let us know if it's about to go supernova. We care.


----------



## jkrell

I received 20.6.1 and re-enabled "Enhanced" mode on my HDMI input on my Sony 850c. We'll see if the black screen during FF, RW or PAUSE reappears. So far so good.


----------



## jkrell

Spoke too soon. The black screen problem reappeared. So much for progress!


----------



## johndoedoes

jkrell said:


> Spoke too soon. The black screen problem reappeared. So much for progress!


That sucks! Sorry about that buddy. Guess we'll get a fix (maybe) in a couple months?


----------



## poppagene

I've got a Samsung 4K TV, UN55HU6950 with the SEK-3500U upgrade box. All 4 hdmi ports are 2.0a and HDCP 2.2. If i turn on HDMI UHD Color on the port the Bolt is attached to, I get the same problem described in this thread with the screen going black with fast forward and reverse. Turn off UHD Color and no problem. My bolt is outputting 4K in both cases.


----------



## bobd

poppagene said:


> I've got a Samsung 4K TV, UN55HU6950 with the SEK-3500U upgrade box. All 4 hdmi ports are 2.0a and HDCP 2.2. If i turn on HDMI UHD Color on the port the Bolt is attached to, I get the same problem described in this thread with the screen going black with fast forward and reverse. Turn off UHD Color and no problem. My bolt is outputting 4K in both cases.


If you output your audio to a receiver you can turn your UHD color back on and switch the audio output from the bolt to PCI instead of Dolby and set the receiver to output Dolby.


----------



## hofs1

bobd said:


> If you output your audio to a receiver you can turn your UHD color back on and switch the audio output from the bolt to PCI instead of Dolby and set the receiver to output Dolby.


I tried this method using an older BUT solid Yamaha 5.1 receiver....if i set bolt to PCM then black screen issues go away BUT sound is not true 5.1 and its rather noticeable....if i output DD from Bolt sound is great and Yamaha lights up DD 5.1 mode.....BUT i get black screen issues.

I also ran it HDMI to TV and used TV optical to the Yamaha same issues!!

My TV does not have UHD mode to turn off...SO I am stuck with this crappy TIVO BOLT and can not go back to Fios DVR cause I PAID for the "better" TIVO BOLT yet i only got 3 months of perfect use until they rolled out last "Upgrade/DOWNGRADE"

Tivo should compensate us for all this CRAP they caused!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAV

When I don't need 4K resolution my workaround is to go into Settings and switch the video output resolution (if its 1080p I switch it to 1080i or vice versa). I only leave one resolution selected. It takes a minute or two to do this - but once I its done I don't get the black screens for the rest of my viewing session.


----------



## ChromeAce

I am relieved I am not alone. I got a brand new Sony 75" 940D and a 65" and 55"' of the same model for other rooms in my house. I set up new TiVo Bolts on all of them connected directly via HDMI with the audio running to a Sonos Playbar via the Sony optical out (except the 75" which gets video through Sony's new 4K HDMI receiver, STRZA5000ES).

When I set any of these TVs to enhanced HDMI signal format, I get black screens during FF and RW. I use high end Audioquest Pearl HDMI cables rated for 4K. The Bolts are set to output 4K 60p. The problem goes away when the input is set to Standard on any of the TVs. 

I would guess this is an HDCP bug. FF or RW is somehow causing a lost connection forcing the Bolt to re-establish encryption with the TV resulting in a blackout delay.

The fix will have to obviously come from TiVo. What's taking so long?


----------



## ilovedvrs

I also have this issue..

it is so ANNOYING!! Makes watching tv VERY HARD!!!

fix the software issue.

I have sony 4k tv & it worked great first 9 months....


----------



## jferris33

I too have this same problem. I have a Samsung 65HU8550 TV, Denon AVR-X1300W and a Tivo Bolt. Everything is HDMI 2.0a and HDCP 2.2 compatible. If I switch the Samsung port I am using to UHD color the screen blacks out when using FF, Skip, etc.

Everything works fine if I leave the Samsung port UHD color setting set to "Off". The Denon and Samsung units are running the most recent versions of software/firmware available.


----------



## ilovedvrs

my connection is direct from Bolt to 
Sony XBR55X850C 55-Inch 4K Ultra HD 3D Smart LED TV (2015 Model)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R45XHIQ/
using the included Tivo HDMI cable...


----------



## y2jdmbfan

I'm having this issue as well with a Denon AVR-X6200W and LG 65G6P OLED. It's really pissing me off. I am going to switch back to my Roamio tonight and see if it still happens.


----------



## johndoedoes

ChromeAce said:


> I am relieved I am not alone. I got a brand new Sony 75" 940D and a 65" and 55"' of the same model for other rooms in my house. I set up new TiVo Bolts on all of them connected directly via HDMI with the audio running to a Sonos Playbar via the Sony optical out (except the 75" which gets video through Sony's new 4K HDMI receiver, STRZA5000ES).
> 
> When I set any of these TVs to enhanced HDMI signal format, I get black screens during FF and RW. I use high end Audioquest Pearl HDMI cables rated for 4K. The Bolts are set to output 4K 60p. The problem goes away when the input is set to Standard on any of the TVs.
> 
> I would guess this is an HDCP bug. FF or RW is somehow causing a lost connection forcing the Bolt to re-establish encryption with the TV resulting in a blackout delay.
> 
> The fix will have to obviously come from TiVo. What's taking so long?


Mine is still broken. Crazy that this actually worked properly for months then an "update" broke everything.

I've been living that "Standard" life for a while on my 930c.


----------



## djjuice

I'm a new member of this issue.
this happens with my samsung KS9000, as with others the apparant fix is to switch audio to PCM, luckily I go through an AV receiver so it outputs audio with dolby

this doesnt happen with my roku or anything else. just like ChromeAve i have the Pearl cables as well.


----------



## aaronwt

jkrell said:


> I received 20.6.1 and re-enabled "Enhanced" mode on my HDMI input on my Sony 850c. We'll see if the black screen during FF, RW or PAUSE reappears. So far so good.


What is enhanced giving you with the Bolt? Sony says to use the Enhanced setting only for devices that require it/can take advantage of it. Like UHD BD players that have HDR content. The Bolt doesn't have HDR content so there is no need to have the Sony HDMI input set to Enhanced.


----------



## djjuice

aaronwt said:


> What is enhanced giving you with the Bolt? Sony says to use the Enhanced setting only for devices that require it/can take advantage of it. Like UHD BD players that have HDR content. The Bolt doesn't have HDR content so there is no need to have the Sony HDMI input set to Enhanced.


Most AV receivers have just one output so a UHD blu-ray player would go through the same output, so enabling and disabling would be quite annoying.
being able to enable it and leave it one would be most beneficial.


----------



## ilovedvrs

Wow, I just had the worst Tivo support call ever about this issue..

They simply said, it is a compatibility issue. Go buy either a different TV or turn of 4k on the TV.


----------



## lujan

ilovedvrs said:


> Wow, I just had the worst Tivo support call ever about this issue..
> 
> They simply said, it is a compatibility issue. Go buy either a different TV or turn of 4k on the TV.


This is typical of TiVo support recently. I don't call their support anymore if I can help it. It was so much different when I started using TiVos but don't know what changed? They used to go out of their way to help with issues until recently.


----------



## spaldingclan

I was told by 2nd level Sony support that "Enhanced" on the HDMI port is only for enabling HDR...since HDR is not supported on the Bolt, Standard is fine


----------



## johndoedoes

I still have this issue - it's awful how they actually broke this with an "update" months ago. 

Also - I noticed that 4K content is NOT working on this device. My TV can play 4K content through the TV but when I do it through the TiVo App it always says "Sorry we can not load this title"...


----------



## johndoedoes

Thought I'd mention this crap isn't fixed. 

TiVo literally sucks for screwing us with this amazing "update" almost half a year ago.


----------



## sjmaye

One of the frustrating things with this like other DRM type issues is it bothers me that there is such paranoia about people stealing content that they create a system that doesn't even work for the honest user.

That said, it ain't rocket science. I have not had HDMI issues like this with any other piece of electronics.


----------



## cyterio

I mentioned in another post that I returned my Bolt. It never worked with my Samsung 4K tv. Every other HDMI device I own, even devices 5+ years old displayed fine. I was never able to get a signal from the Bolt, TiVo admitted that there is a problem with the Bolt and Samsung 4K tv's but didn't have a fix in place. Good luck, I hope a fix is in the pipeline soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

Since there is no 4k content coming from the bolt, this is just a matter of who is doing the upscaling,no? So if ,1080p output from the Bolt solves the problem are we really losing anything? I am biased because I have a 4k Roku TV so I can watch upscaled cable and use the TV to get 4k Netflix and Amazon. Has anyone ever tested the quality of the Bolt upscaler ? To tell the truth my Premiere through my 4k Sony receiver looks pretty darn good compared to the Bolt going straight to the TV 2160/60


----------



## mattyro7878

I decided to watch Blindspot in 2160/60 because even 1080i was causing black screen on jumps and fast forwards. Anyway, to my surprise, 2160 is working fine...for now. Lets see what happens on AHS and South Park


----------



## WildBill136

I am having similar problems with my Bolt and LG OLED. Called once and tech denied any problems. Funny thing is, I have two minis, one feeding a Pioneer, and the other feeding a 4K Samsung, that work better than the bolt. The bolt is often sluggish changing channels, too.


----------



## neel

I just bought a Samsung KS8000 TV last week. I was using the old Monster cable that I used with my old non 4K TV and everything worked fine. 

I decided to upgrade and get a newer 4K compatible high speed cable from monoprice. Now when I change channels or FF or Rew, the screen goes black. If I change the video setting from "automatic" to 1080p, then it works fine again. (Same thing with Dolby Digital to PCM but I do notice a difference in audio).

I'm wondering if I should just leave the video setting to 1080 since there is no content in 4k anyway from my cable company or will there be any difference in picture quality. I don't think this will affect the TV up scaling the picture. ??


----------



## sjmaye

neel said:


> I'm wondering if I should just leave the video setting to 1080 since there is no content in 4k anyway from my cable company


That is what I finally did. I feel sorry for anyone who bought the Bolt for its 4K (NON)-capability.


----------



## cpettis

I've had my bolt+ for 2 or 3 weeks and it was working fine until this morning. Since I use the TIVO for Netflix, I set the TIVO to 4K60 instead of auto and the problem went away.


----------



## cpettis

The problem started today, turns out if I turn off enhanced HDMI on the tv or PCM on on the TiVo the problem goes away. Turned off the enhanced HDMI on the TV, since PCM is only 2 channel.


----------

